
The stakes have never been higher for Apple software - raleighm
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/4/17419154/apple-wwdc-2018-ios-12-mac-macos-rebuild-trust
======
taylodl
Apple needs to figure out what _Pro_ means in each of their computer product
categories: tablets, laptops and desktops. These "pros" are developers,
physicians, fashion designers, graphics artists, musicians, photographers,
videographers, et al. - do they even know how these pros use these products?
Their needs and expectations? There's a lot of money to be made chasing the
consumer but ultimately it's that consumer envisioning themselves as a pro or
becoming a prosumer that's going to really drive your sales.

~~~
lsiunsuex
This has bothered me for years. Stop screwing around with anything with the
word Pro in it and just iterate and improve. Faster, more memory, better
screen, etc... The Macbook Pro should be the Thinkpad of back in the day.
Never a redesign (but in the case of apple, when a new, better material
becomes cheap) - just consistent, incremental improvements.

Leave the play ground - new keyboard, touch bar, tackpad, etc... to the
Macbook and vet the features there.

As for phones, watches and such - I think many would say there should be an
iPhone Pro - maybe that's the X right now? Maybe something else. Something to
complement the super user / professional / someone who wants the top of the
top.

~~~
taylodl
I _love_ your idea of doing incremental improvements on the products in the
_Pro_ line. Pros need proven performance and reliability - their livelihood is
literally at stake.

Though I wasn't thinking it I see the potential need for an iPhone Pro - more
people are taking their business mobile and they need a device on which they
can run their business while they're out and about. Just like the rest of the
_Pro_ line we're envisioning it'd be a rugged device with incremental
improvements. Leave the play ground for the iPhone.

